# Singles Forums



## dingerdad

I'm looking to start meeting new people and start casually dating. Might be to soon for me but I would like to start to get back out there. Does anyone have any advice on forums, websites, etc for meeting new people. I'm a seperated getting divorced single dad. Last time i was dating texting, email and online dating were around but new and I never used them. Now it seems it's a good way to meet women and get to know them a bit before dating. I live in Alberta, Canada. Any advice on this would be great as this is all new to me.


----------



## uhaul4mybaggage

I dont know if they have it in Canada, but I think it's world-wide; they have a site called Meet-up.com. Look into it. Also, just go to places that interest you to run into people who are similarly interested: libraries, museums, etc. You won't meet anyone by watching tv. Computers-meh. The pictures and profiles are probably not the most accurate. Get out and walk the dog in a busy city. Take your nephew to the park. Dogs and kids are good ice breakers with women. They usually like them both. Good luck, and be real.


----------



## Tomara

I wouldn't try Match. They are good at giving you peoloe without pictures and way to far away to date. Plenty of Fish is a free site.
But with all the sites, man or woman, please be careful. Very scary sites it you ask me! I have just joined and already met a psycho dude and said we were a couple after seeing each other to a week. HAAAAANG onto you hat lol.


----------



## Hardtohandle

I agree

Meetup.com
Match.com
Plenty of Fish commonly named POF..
Eharmony
If you're religious, they have Jdate if your jewish, christian mingle. ETC

But be prepared.. Post honest recent pictures.. If your a woman be prepared for the guys that get upset if you don't respond back.. I have a female friend online also and she gets some nasty messages.. 
I've also seen her get messages like "My apartment/house is being worked on meet me at this hotel and we will go from here"
Again I wish I was making that up.. 

Good luck because it can be a bit depressing depending on your age..


----------



## JWilliams

*Re: Re: Singles Forums*



dingerdad said:


> I'm looking to start meeting new people and start casually dating. Might be to soon for me but I would like to start to get back out there. Does anyone have any advice on forums, websites, etc for meeting new people. I'm a seperated getting divorced single dad. Last time i was dating texting, email and online dating were around but new and I never used them. Now it seems it's a good way to meet women and get to know them a bit before dating. I live in Alberta, Canada. Any advice on this would be great as this is all new to me.


----------



## MRR

Dont forget about Farmersonly.com


----------



## Wolf1974

Also Ok Cupid
Christianmingle
Tinder


The key to online dating is very low low expectations. Lots of game playing on these sights and you have to sift through a lot of nonsense to find good women. The goal should be to meet as many as you can, low cost to free first meet-ups, and no expectation other than meeting someone. I personally had very positive experiences with online dating but it took me awhile to learn the game and distinguish between the players and those actually looking for something..
Have fun


----------



## aurora_azul

I tried OK Cupid and Match for three months last year. I used the free version of OKC and paid for Match. I would definitely not recommend the latter. 

I could see there were far fewer women than men on dating sites. (I live in India, the numbers could be less bleak in your country.) I agree with the above post that women tend to get far more messages that range from nasty to creepy to abusive. Beware of men posing as women, and married people posing as singles. Good luck! 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------

